# suction cups for moving



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

anybody have these I can borrow?

or 

know where I can buy or rent them from?

I need to move 500lb tank on WED


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

looks like princess auto might have some.
I am going to head over there and take a look!


----------

